# Compressed t-shirt



## Tarzan (Oct 7, 2005)

Could somebody please tell me where I could purchase the equipment for compressing tees?


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Explain what you mean -- are you looking for a heat press, used to transfer printed images to shirts, or something different?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If I had to hazard a guess I'd say the poster was looking at some kind of vacuum packing machine...? I don't know, that was a pretty non-specific request.


----------



## DesignSource (Oct 14, 2005)

No, I know what you mean. don't know where to find them but do a google search.

This is what they're talking about:
http://www.buypromoitems.com/compressed_tee_shirt_pricing.htm


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

No idea... but a cool one!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow, I wonder what effect that would have on a transfer?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd prefer not to put my screenprinted t-shirts through that kind of trauma either. Or the shirt itself for that matter. It just seems really needless.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I received a tee like that for my son once. It was cool because they had a product that went along with the shirt and the shirt itself was free. 

Without thinking about the damage of the design I would never sell someone a shirt like that. When I buy a shirt I want to put it on. I don't want to wash it first. I want to at least enjoy that brand new look and feel.

I think it's a fine idea for freebie shirts but don't sell someone one of those. 
Why not try creative packaging? For instance this site sells there tees packaged like tennis balls. http://www.tennistease.com/

My site deals with a lot of graphic/ graffiti artist so I'm thinking about maybe having cardboard frames made and framing the tees for package.


----------

